# Hiro at the lake



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday it was a wonderful day to make a walk around the lake with Hiro.
We went to the Dreiländersee in Gronau in Germany.

More pictures:
http://picasaweb.google.nl/HiroSurfer/HiroAmSee090808


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Gosh those pictures are amazing! The last one where Hiro is in flight is incredible. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the last picture..but they are all good! It looks like a great lake to visit...


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

beautiful pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Dang girl you take the most incredible photos. I just love the wildlife and Hiro running.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Your photos are always a feast for the eyes! Loved all the pictures as always! Keep sending!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Your photos are always a feast for the eyes! Loved all the pictures as always! Keep sending!


and do you make house calls?:biggrin1::brick:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I always LOVE to see your smiling Hiro....and your pictures. Both beautiful.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

always the best photos. thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Mintchip

Yes we do, you're always welcome in the Netherlands.eace:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Now our holiday is over.:frusty:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

You take the most amazing photos...I'm so jealous!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Hiro always looks so happy and the photos always turn out amazing.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

hiro just needs a red s on his chest...superdog!


----------

